

Bitcoin isn't so broken after all - deepblueocean
https://freedom-to-tinker.com/blog/felten/bitcoin-isnt-so-broken-after-all/

======
simlevesque
In my opinion, Bircoin is in fact broken. The blockchain is now 14Gb, it
cannot scale. I bet that the increasing value of BTC must be related to
Cryptolocker.

